# Cisco RV130W and RDP



## Quxote (Sep 29, 2016)

I just got a new Cisco RV190W and I am trying to set it up so one of the computers can me connected via Remote Desktop.

I set the computer as a static IP address in the Static DHCP section.

I tried forwarding 3389 TCP and UDP in both the single port and port range port forwarding settings (i tried each one separately and both at the same time). 

To test I even put the IP address as the DMZ host and I still can not connect.

I can connect if I am on the same network but not over the internet.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate,

Have you taken a look at the port forwarding guide as a start:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/27482-a-guide-to-port-forwarding/


----------

